# Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?



## Kronoks (28. März 2018)

*Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*

Hallo

hab einen Ryzen 1600X und eine RX580 und zur Zeit einen Acer 23 Zoll von 2014 mit dem ich in Full HD zocke.

Leider gibt der Monitor bald seinen Geist auf (geht ab und zu aus, Datenkabel ist aber I,O und verhält sich an einem naderen PC genauso)

Nun brauch ich demnächst was neues.

- Kann ich weiterhin in Full HD zocken, ist das noch zeitgemäßt also 1920x1080? Oder muss man zwingend auf WQHD usw. gehen?
- Problem ist bei mir auch der etwas begrenzte Platz, größer als mein  G236HLBiD sollte er nicht sein, bzw. nicht viel.
- Würde sehr gerne mal Free Sync testen.


----------



## Bert2007 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*

natürlich reicht full hd aus, wenn du bisher zufrieden warst... bedenke das wqhd auch fasst das doppelte an leistung verlangt. es hängt vom budget und deinen ansprüchen ab. monitore sind leider ein teures geschäft, wenn man ein paar extras haben will.


----------



## blautemple (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> bedenke das wqhd auch fasst das doppelte an leistung verlangt



Das ist Quatsch, für WQHD brauchst du ca 30 bis 40% Mehrleistung und bei UHD ca 80%.


----------



## TheWalle82 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*

Hast Du keine Möglichkeit dir bei nem Kumpel oder in nem MediaMarlkt oder so mal einen WQHD oder einen 4K Monitor an zu schaun? Das ist echt stark subjektiv und musst Du für dich wissen.

Persönlich würde ich Dir raten bis 24 Zoll bei FHD zu bleiben und dafür auf Dinge wie 144Hz , Freesync/G-sync , Paneltechnologie zu achten bzw. eher dafür das Geld ausgeben.

Aber wie gesagt das ist nur eine subjektive Meinung, wenn du 20cm vorm Bildschirm klebst ist FHD vielleicht doch zu Grobkörnig auch bei 24 Zoll XD


----------



## PCGH_Manu (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*

Wenn du bei der Karte bleiben willst, bleib bei Full HD und leg dir da einen ordentlichen zu - z. B. den Samsung C24FG70/73.

Höhere Auflösung macht keinen Sinn, weil die Karte da schnell in die Knie geht und ordentliche Monitore hier auch deutlich teurer sind.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch, für WQHD brauchst du ca 30 bis 40% Mehrleistung und bei UHD ca 80%.


 Mal zum Nachrechnen:
FHD ..... = 1920 x 1080 = 2.073.600 Pixel,
WQHD = 2560 x 1440 = 3.686.400 Pixel (177% v. FHD),
UHD ...  = 3840 x 2160 = 8.294.400 Pixel (400% v. FHD).


----------



## IronAngel (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*

Das Bild sieht deutlich schicker in WHQD aus, deine Karte sollte das Problemlos stemmen. Einfach ein paar Details zur not reduzieren. Einen Monitor behält man nicht nur 2 Jahre oder so, sondern deutlich länger. Natürlich sollte der neue Monitor Freesync haben, ein IPS Panel wäre auch nicht verkehrt, da würde ich dann einen iiyama 27 Zoll Monitor aus der Prolite Serie nehmen. 

Wenn du natürlich wirklich absoluten Platzmangel hast, müsste man mal ausmessen, dann vielleicht doch lieber zu einen Full HD Modell mit 23-24 Zoll greifen. Ob du ein sehr schnelles Panel mit 120 - 144 HZ benötigst musst du selbst wissen, kostet natürlich mehr.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mal zum Nachrechnen:
> FHD ..... = 1920 x 1080 = 2.073.600 Pixel,
> WQHD = 2560 x 1440 = 3.686.400 Pixel (177% v. FHD),
> UHD ...  = 3840 x 2160 = 8.294.400 Pixel (400% v. FHD).


Die benötigte GPU Leistung steigt aber nicht propotional mit der Auflösungsdichte


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*

So siehts aus.


----------



## Kronoks (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*

Ich sitze relativ nah dran, also würde FHD am meistne Sinn machen denke ich..

Wie gesagt größer als 24 Zoll wird schwierig und wenn FHD auch in den nächsten Jahren (3 bis 5) noch gut dabei, ist dann passt das.
Die WQHD sind schon sehr breit..

Mir ist eine schnelle Reaktionszeit wichtig und eventuell Free Sync. Wechen Monitor außer dem Samsung kann man noch empfehlen?


----------



## Pu244 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*



Kronoks schrieb:


> - Kann ich weiterhin in Full HD zocken, ist das noch zeitgemäßt also 1920x1080? Oder muss man zwingend auf WQHD usw. gehen?



Das hängt in erster Line von deinen Ansprüchen und Budget ab.

Stören dich die großen Pixel?
Möchtest du 4K Videos sehen oder zumindest teilweise nutzen?
Willst du im 2D Betrieb eine schärfere Darstellung?
Möchtest du einen 240Hz Monitor? (dann ist derzeit Full HD Pflicht)

Im Zweifel können heutige Monitore die Auflösung auch ganz gut nach unten skalieren, sofern sie die Hälfte der Auflösung (bzw. ein Viertel der Pixelzahl) beträgt. Mit anderen Worten: einen 4K Monitor kann man gut mit 4K abwärts betreiben und einen Monitor mit 2560x1440 auf 1280x720 abwärts.

Ich Persönlich kann nie eine zu hohe Auflösung haben, jedenfalls solange wir nicht bei 16K oder 32K angekommen sind. Es gibt aber auch Leute, die stört auch ein uralter 19" 1280x1024 Monitor nicht, die Betreiben daran dann neue Karten und freuen sich dass alles so gut läuft. (ich bin froh, wenn ich meinen Übergangsmonitor los bin)



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Höhere Auflösung macht keinen Sinn, weil die Karte da schnell in die Knie geht und ordentliche Monitore hier auch deutlich teurer sind.



Was so pauschal gesagt einfach nicht stimmt. Einerseits gibt es viele Spiele, die Auf der Karte sogar mit maximalen Details auf 4K laufen. Dann kann man auch noch die Details runterregeln, auch wenn die PCGH, genau wie ich, unter der "Alle-Regler-Nach-Rechts" Krankheit leidet (die geht durchaus ins Geld). Zusätzlich hat eine hohe Auflösung auch im 2D Betrieb extrem große Vorteile.

Selbst mit meiner alten GTX 670 würde ich z.B. von 4K enorm profitieren.


----------



## Kronoks (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*

Große Pixel haben mich bisher nicht gestört.

4K Vidoes hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen.

2d sollte auch gut sein, da ich gerne auch Spiele wie Pillars of Etterntiy spiele.

Das mit den Hz sagt mir leider gar nix.

Ich komme irgendwie noch aus einer Zeit als man gesagt hat TFT nur in der nativen Auflösung nicht drüber oder drunter..


Wie gesagt ich würde wohl dann erst mal bei FHD bleiben, es sei den es gäbe einen guten  größeren Monitior der relativ kompakt ist.

Budget wäre ca. 250 € vllt aber eigentlich eher 200€


----------



## PCGH_Manu (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Was so pauschal gesagt einfach nicht stimmt. Einerseits gibt es viele Spiele, die Auf der Karte sogar mit maximalen Details auf 4K laufen. Dann kann man auch noch die Details runterregeln, auch wenn die PCGH, genau wie ich, unter der "Alle-Regler-Nach-Rechts" Krankheit leidet (die geht durchaus ins Geld). Zusätzlich hat eine hohe Auflösung auch im 2D Betrieb extrem große Vorteile.



Wenn ich die Wahl hab zwischen hochauflösenden Matsch-Texturen und nicht ganz so hochauflösenden aber immerhin einigermaßen schicken, würde ich Letzteres wählen. Deswegen empfehle ich pauschal zur RX 580 keinen UHD-Monitor, sondern lieber einen soliden Full HD. Klar, wenn man nur Starcraft, Skyrim oder Solitaire zocken will, dann geht das natürlich auch mit der RX 580 in 4K flüssig... 

Edit:


Kronoks schrieb:


> Budget wäre ca. 250 € vllt aber eigentlich eher 200€


Erst recht in der Preisklasse würde ich keinen UHD-Monitor empfehlen. Eigentlich keinen anderen außer den Samsung, alle anderen sind hier mäßige 6-Bit-TN.


----------



## Pu244 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wahl hab zwischen hochauflösenden Matsch-Texturen und nicht ganz so hochauflösenden aber immerhin einigermaßen schicken, würde ich Letzteres wählen. Deswegen empfehle ich pauschal zur RX 580 keinen UHD-Monitor, sondern lieber einen soliden Full HD. Klar, wenn man nur Starcraft, Skyrim oder Solitaire zocken will, dann geht das natürlich auch mit der RX 580 in 4K flüssig...



Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus. Die richtig krassen Leistungsfresser kann man dann auf Full HD zocken und die etwas weniger anspruchsvollen Spiele (von denen es sehr viele gibt) genießt man dann auf 4K. Mal ganz von den Möglichkeiten abgesehen, die das ganze im normalen Desktopbetrieb bietet. Zumal die Texturen ja noch nichtmal das Problem sind, jedenfalls nicht bei einer 8GB Karte.

Beim Monitor sollte man schon zu etwas brauchbaren greifen, wobei ich FRC nicht per se verteufeln würde, eine geniale Möglichkeit um günstig fast 2 Bit hinzuzufügen. 4K Monitore, mit 10 Bit (8Bit+FRC) gab es schon für 300€, soeiner sollte es dann sein.


----------



## Kronoks (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*

Gibt es vielleicht einen kleineren Monitor? Dank dem "ausladenen" Fuß gäbe es beim Samsung Probleme und Wandhalterung ist nicht möglich.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*



Kronoks schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht einen kleineren Monitor? Dank dem "ausladenen" Fuß gäbe es beim Samsung Probleme und Wandhalterung ist nicht möglich.



Deswegen gibt es den FG73, der ist nicht ganz so ausladend.


----------



## Kronoks (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*

Danke,
Meinst du denn hier?
Samsung C24FG73 LED, LED-Monitor schwarz, HDMI, DisplayPort, AMD Free-Sync

Hat der Free Sync? steht leider nicht explizit dabie


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*

Das steht sogar im Link mit drin.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*

Acer hat auch noch einen 24" IPS mit Freesync:
Acer BE240Ybmjjpprzx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HisN (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*

Wo wurde Donald das letzte Mal gesehen? In FHD jedenfalls nicht 

Das entgeht Dir mit der kleinen Auflösung. Ob Dir das wichtig ist? Weiß ich nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Text ist dabei natürlich nur eine Analogie, das steht für alle Details, nur das es dem Gehirn bei Text sehr deutlich auffällt


----------



## Zocker_Boy (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*



HisN schrieb:


> Wo wurde Donald das letzte Mal gesehen? In FHD jedenfalls nicht
> 
> Das entgeht Dir mit der kleinen Auflösung. Ob Dir das wichtig ist? Weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Der Text ist dabei natürlich nur eine Analogie, das steht für alle Details, nur das es dem Gehirn bei Text sehr deutlich auffällt



Das fällt auf, weil es ein Standbild ist 
Bei einem bewegten Bild aus den üblichen 1 Meter Entfernung kann man das auch nicht lesen. Ist das gleiche Phänomen wie im Modellbau, wo die Details immer feiner werden, aber bei einem fahrenden Modell kann auch niemand mehr eine Beschriftung lesen, die einen halben Millimeter groß ist ...


----------



## Kronoks (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*

Wo steht das denn im Lin,k finde es leider nicht sry..

Acer oder Samsung ist  vermutlich die gleiche Frage wie Intel oder Amd?


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*



Kronoks schrieb:


> Danke,
> Meinst du denn hier?
> Samsung C24FG73 LED, LED-Monitor schwarz, HDMI, DisplayPort, AMD Free-Sync
> 
> Hat der Free Sync? steht leider nicht explizit dabie





Kronoks schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn im Lin,k finde es leider nicht sry..
> 
> Acer oder Samsung ist  vermutlich die gleiche Frage wie Intel oder Amd?


Wenn man es liest, steht es am Ende.
Der Acer und der Samsung unterscheiden sich schon deutlich voneinander.


----------



## Marcimoto (29. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Wenn du bei der Karte bleiben willst, bleib bei Full HD und leg dir da einen ordentlichen zu - z. B. den Samsung C24FG70/73.
> 
> Höhere Auflösung macht keinen Sinn, weil die Karte da schnell in die Knie geht und ordentliche Monitore hier auch deutlich teurer sind.



Ziemlich steile Aussage, wenn man bedenkt wie viel Infos wir zu den Spielegewohnheiten des TE kennen (-> keine, zumindest zu diesem Zeitpunkt)
Davon abgesehen würde ich die Entscheidung weniger von der aktuellen GPU Power ausmachen, sondern vielmehr längerfristig denken. Ein Monitor überlebt normalerweise gleich mehrere GPUs und eine RX580 kann WQHD im Mittel durchaus auch noch gut stemmen, schafft meine GTX780 ja auch 

Der einzige Grund, der wirklich gegen WQHD sprechen kann, ist ein begrenztes Budget (und je nach dem bei Platzmangel die begrenzte Auswahl an kompakten WQHD Modellen).


----------



## HisN (29. März 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Das fällt auf, weil es ein Standbild ist
> Bei einem bewegten Bild aus den üblichen 1 Meter Entfernung kann man das auch nicht lesen. Ist das gleiche Phänomen wie im Modellbau, wo die Details immer feiner werden, aber bei einem fahrenden Modell kann auch niemand mehr eine Beschriftung lesen, die einen halben Millimeter groß ist ...





Also ich bin nicht wie ein Verrückter an der Wand vorbei, sondern habe sie wissentlich ausgewählt, weil es mir aufgefallen ist. Nicht weil ich es übersehen habe 
Ich liebe solche Details in Games.

Texte auf Wänden, die man lesen kann.
Texte auf Bildschirmen, die man lesen kann.
Texte auf Zeitungen, die man lesen kann.

Immer neue Details auf einem T-Shirt oder eine Auto-Lackierung, die man gerade freigeschaltet hat.

Kommt tatsächlich immer auf einen selbst an, wie er seine Games betrachtet^^


----------



## Kronoks (15. April 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*

Was haltet ihr von diesem Monitor hier?

ist das auch so ein mäßiges TN Panel?

http://www.dell.com/de-de/shop/neue...18hf/apd/210-amop/monitore-und-monitorzubehör


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Die benötigte GPU Leistung steigt aber nicht propotional mit der Auflösungsdichte


Das habe ich jetzt mit meinem neuen UWQHD (3440x1440) auch feststellen können.
Im Schnitt habe ich etwa 10 FPS weniger.

Mit Overwatch habe ich früher zwischen 110-130 FPS mit Episch erreicht und nun komme ich auf 100-120FPS.
Da mein Monitor mit OC 120Hz hat muss ich nicht mehr FPS erreichen. Der Rest wird dann vom G-Sync geregelt, so das ich hier weiterhin auf Episch bleiben kann.
Mit anderen Spielen komme ich auch auf die 120 FPS, in einzelne Fälle wo ich unter 60 FPS fallen würde muss ich nur ein Gang runter setzen, aber bei diesen Spiele kam ich zuvor auch nicht immer auf 60 FPS.

Soweit ich dies jetzt richtig mit bekommen habe ist der Verlust von 21:9 im Vergleich zu 16:9 geringer.
Denn in einem Test mit 4K und 55Zoll musste ich für 16:9 von Episch auf Ultra runter setzen. Mit 21:9 jedoch habe ich die 60Hz was mein Fernseher hat sogar mit 70 FPS und Episch überschritten.

Gleiches konnte ich mit Full-HD beobachten sobald ich von 16:9 auf 21:9 zum Test wechselte kam ich mit Episch auf die 150-160FPS statt nur auf 110-130 FPS.
Und ganz nebenbei... ich bin begeistert von 21:9 Format und möchte es nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2018)

*AW: Beratung für Monitor reicht Full HD?*



Kronoks schrieb:


> .... ist das noch zeitgemäßt also 1920x1080? ....


Du könnstest Dir einfach Monitore anschauen und selber beurteilen.
Aber nein, wer modisch ist, hat natürlich 4K mit 144Hz, natürlich ...


----------

